# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Concrete sleeper wall with colorbond fence

## milehigheric

Could anyone tell me what length sleepers are typically used when installing a colorbond fence on top. Im talking about the fence brackets that bolt to the H beam posts, so sleeper width sets your fence panel width essentailly. I havn't usaed colorbond fence before but I believe they come in 2.4m panels standard? Does that mean its best to use 2.4m length sleepers (post spacing actually around 2420mm), or use 2.0m sleepers and cut colorbond panel to fit?

----------


## intertd6

Concrete sleepers are usually 2 m long
inter

----------


## droog

The fencing suppliers down here have the plinths already cut to suit the 2.4m panels on colorbond fences.
They are not regular sleepers.

----------


## Bart1080

You can buy 2400mm concrete sleepers to use as a plinth board.....assuming that's what your referring to and not actually building a fence on top of a retaining wall??  If so, look at the second link 
They need to be 50mm thick or special sleepers with a 50mm tapered end. Plain Sleeper Suit Colorbond & Colorbond Panels – Concrete Sleepers and Retaining Walls Brisbane https://www.gorillawall.com.au/blog/...etaining-wall/

----------

